# FranktheTank's.....'Buildin MusclE'



## FranktheTank (Jan 2, 2006)

Sup everyone   .

  I figured since I am always on this site anyway, that I mine as well keep track of my progress with a daily journal.  I hope by having this I will be able to see my progression and get some advice on my diet/routine where needed.....rather than hore the message boards with stupid questions  .

_Little info on me _- Jan 05 I weighed 200lbs @ 5'4" by August 05 I was down to 150 lbs...but never really used weights, so instead of looking thin I actually looked very soft.  I just turned 20 a couple of days ago and am now 5'6" and really want to get into awsome shape by summer  .

So here it goes, my goal is to gain some muscle and as little fat as possible with a clean bulk:

*Supplements being used:*
- No-Xplode
- Cellmass
- Gnc's 100% Whey Protein
- Mega Men's Multi Vitamin
- Fish Oil Caps 2g of fat for 2 pills
- Vitamin C tablets 500mg

*Current Clean Bulk Diet:*

*9:30am* - 2 scoops of No-Xplode with 8-12 oz of water
*11am* - 1 scoop of Cellmass
*11:30-45am* - PWO/Bkf 8 oz skim milk, 2 scoops of WHEY, 1 Banana/ 1/2 cup of Oats, 1 fish oil
*1:30-2pm *- Snack - zone bar, yogurt, Vitamin C
*4pm - Lunch *- 1 tbsp of pb, 1 egg, 5 egg whites, 1 packet of maple oatmeal
*6pm* - Dinner - _different everyday_...(1 fish oil)
*7:30-8pm* - Snack - 1 packet regular oatmeal, 1 scoop whey, 8 oz skim milk

--------------------------------------------
Bkf = 468/497 cal - 48-53p - 48c - 6-8.5f                    
Snk = 280 cal - 28p - 25c - 8.5f                                
Lnch = 310 cal - 44p - 37.5p - 14f                             
Dinner = 593/622 - 43-48p - 54.5c - 4.5-7f     
Snk = 320 - 32p - 35c - 4.5f            
--------------------------------------------

*Totals for all: ~2000-2180 cals (will up it if i have to) ~200p ~200c ~40f*

*Workout Routine:*
4 day split of a Push Pull Legs/Abs Push routine which I got from CowPimp..(thanks by the way)

This is the routine I will be doing this week:

*Push*
Bench Press 5x5 / Military Press 4x6 
Incline DB Press 3x8 
Inclined Flys 2x10 
Lateral Raises 3x10 
Skullcrushers 3x10 

*Pull*
Chinups 3x8 / Bent Rows 3x8 
Upright-row 3x10 @ 45 lbs
E-Z Curls 2x10 (wide grip) 
Inclined Bicep Curls 3x10 
Reverse Flys 2x10 

*Legs/Abs *
Squats 5x5 / Deadlifts 5x5 
Deadlifts 3x8 / Squats 3x8 
Leg Extensions 5x5 
Leg Curls 5x5 
Calf Raises 5x5
Ball and weight plates used for Ab exercises

*Push*
Military Press 4X6 / Bench Press 5x5  
Incline DB Press 3x8 
Inclined Flys 2x10 
Lateral Raises 3x10 
Skullcrushers 3x10 

I started workin out with weights about 4 months ago and I took some before pics to help track my progress....I will post new ones about every 3-4 months:

*This is me @ 150 lbs in Sep05.....excuse the shitty camera and size:*














*This is me as of Dec05 @ 130 lbs....better camera...pics not as big:*


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 2, 2006)

Alright, I'm not gonna list what I eat everyday seein how I eat the same thing pretty much everyday, so I will just list my dinner and final totals for the day...unless someone wants to see me write the rest out....

- Woke up at 9:30am took my 2 scoops of No-Xplode that has ~9 carbs in it.
   - first time taking this and Cellmass....so we'll see how this goes.

- Half hour later I did my workout:

*Push Day*
Bench Press 5x5 / Military Press 4x6 
Incline DB Press 3x8 
Inclined Flys 2x10 
Lateral Raises 3x10 
Skullcrushers 3x10 

Bench is 120# with barbell
Db's is 30# each
Skullcrushers is 45# barbell

*workout time: ~45 mins*

- Took 1 scoop of Cellmass right after workout
- 25mins later had my pwo/bkf 
- 2 scoops of No-Xplode and Cellmass on training days
- Only 1 scoop of Cellmass in morning on non-training days Xplode not used.

Dinner: 6oz of Turkey, 1 tbsp of corn, fish oil, 5.5 oz sweet potato 

_*Totals: ~182p - ~200c - ~41f*_

No problems today as far as the workout went felt a little tired in the beginning, but woke up about halfway through...I'm gonna try and go up in weight about every 2 weeks or sooner or do more reps...I will also weight myself once a week ever Sunday to get an idea of where I'm at.

Tomorrow is my day off from the weights and time for cardio.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

Are you trying to bulk right now? Seems like you're hardly eating.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 3, 2006)

Jan. 3, 2006 
Today's Cardio

*Treadmill 45mins*
- speed 4mph
- walk 3mins
- then a mix of incline for 2mins/run @ 6mph for 2mins

Cardio went by pretty fast today probably cause I was watching my new collection of Family Guys I just got.   

I burn around 545 cals on the treadmill and usually do about 5-10mins of jump rope before hand.

On days that I do cardio or 'non training days' I eat the same but have 1 scoop of Cellmass as soon as I wake up and another 8hrs later.

I'll be back to edit this with my food totals at the end of the day.  For now, I'm gonna go eat  .

Hey Sean....Ya, I tend to put on weight very easy...usually fat, so I am going to eat about 100-150 cals above my maintenance, which I have determined is about 1900 cal.  But if I see that I am not going up or if I am going up to fast, then I will adjust accordingly.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 3, 2006)

My diet stayed pretty much the same, only some minor changes..

-I replaced the eggs with turkey jerky...just cause I didn't feel like eggs today   .

-I had some no-sugar, no-fat pudding today   which was about 100 cal and 25carbs....needed something sweet and since my sis had already made it.. 

Tonight for dinner I had:
- 3 oz of turkey
- 3 cups of broccoli
- 12 oz of water
- 1 fish oil

*The grand total for today was 2017 cal - 200p - 200c - 34f*

I was off on the fat most likely because of having the jerky instead of the eggs.

Tomorrow is my pull day and I am looking forward to it.  I will also be upping my No-Xplode amount to 2 scoops instead of 1, to see if there is any difference....I talked to one of the people from BSN over the phone and he said to try 2 scoops and if that's to much 1 1/2 scoops may work for me cause of my weight...I will know for sure tomorrow. 

I can't wait for monday.....when I get on the scale again, that way I can see how I am coming along and if I will need to make any adjustments.


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2006)

Where do you lift?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> - Woke up at 9:30am took my 2 scoops of No-Xplode that has ~9 carbs in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about getting some more carbs in your system before the workout? No XPlode only has 9 carbs? This is not enough. No wonder you didn't have any energy. Remember too, you went 13 hours between meals (from 8PM the night before until 9:30 this morning). Your body needs some fuel. FEED IT. Otherwise, you will catabolize muscle rather than building it.

I would also suggest that you add move that 8 PM meal back an hour or so, so there is less time between that and your first meal the next day. Plus you seem to be eating a pretty large dinner at 6 PM, so 3 hours until the next meal may be better for your digestive system.

From your pictures, you've made great progress in 3 months and you look like you have excellent genetic potential. Keep training, refine your nutrition and keep learning.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 4, 2006)

*Jan. 04, 2006*
_Pull Day_

Today I woke up at 9am to get my workout done a little earlier because I have some stuff to do today.  

- Took the 2 scoops of the No-Xplode @ 9am ~35mins before my w/o to see if there would be any difference to the 1 scoop and 1 scoop of Cellmass right after w/o.

*Pull*
Wide Grip Chinups 3x8 / Bent Rows 3x8 
Upright-row 3x8
E-Z Curls 3x8 (wide grip) 
Inclined Bicep Curls 3x8 
Reverse Flys 2x10 

*W/O Time: 45mins*

- *Bent rows* were @ 70#...from 120#..lol wanted to work on my form cause I felt I had really shitty form @ 120#.  Good news is I actually felt I got more of a workout going with the lower weight...but was kind of easy...so may go up by 10# next time.

- Really was feelin the *E-Z curls* today...saw some new veins popping out  on my bicep...not sure if it was the Xplode working or better form...cause I also dropped the weight on these from ~70# to 45#.

- For the *bicep curls* I did a mix of one set of inclined, one set of standing, and one set of one arms preacher....is that ok to do?...wanted to mix things up a little.  Again...I am trying to get better form in all my exercises so I also dropped the weight on these from 20# to 15#.

- *Reverse Flyes* are kind of hard for me to do because the way my bench is set up...but I did these @ 10# each db....if I do more, I find I am working the wrong muscles.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_du510_ - Hey man.  I workout in my basement.  I've got a bench, treadmill, stationary bike, lat pull down, and some dumbbells to work with.  I will be going to the gym for the first time in about a week though.  I saw an ad for the National Body Challenge and they were giving away 8 weeks free at Bally's...so I figured I'd give that a shot.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Egoatdoor_ - Thanks for the compliment  .  I agree completely with you about the needing more carbs, etc. before I w/o, but the only reason I don't have anymore is because the No-Xplode says to take on an empty stomach.....however, what do you think if I take the No-Xplode ~45mins b4 I w/o then right b4 I workout I have 1 scoop of WHEY with skim....then after my w/o I take the Cellmass....~25mins later have the other scoop of WHEY with skim and a banana?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Felt a lot better today than on my push day...less tired.  I am not sure if I am going to stick with 2 scoops of the Xplode, only because I did not feel any more focused or hyped up..., just a kind of like I was gonna hurl ...but that went away. My pumps felt pretty much the same when I wasn't taking it..so..may just stop after this bottle if ic no more change.

On a side note.  Last night, my stomach was pretty upset   .  I am not sure if it is the Cellmass...or the package of broccoli I had to myself  ...If it continues I am going to cut back on the creatine (took a total of ~7.5g yesterday) or cut it out completely.  It's my first time taking it, so we shall see.

Will be back later to post my totals for today along with some body measurements.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm back with today's round up.

Tonight, dinner consisted of:
- 6 oz of chicken breast
- 2/3 cup of brown rice
- 1 tsp of olive oil
- salad
- 12 oz of water

_*Grand Totals for Today: 1976cal - 205p - 199c - 40f*_

A little disappointed that I didn't get to 2000 cal today, but I was pretty damn close with my macros.

- I didn't feel like eating 9oz of chicken, so I decided to add another scoop of WHEY to my 9pm snack so my macros would add up.

*Some body measurements*:  Flexed on every measurement, but the stomach.

Chest: 35 in
Neck: 13 1/2 in
Waist: 31 in.....but wear size 29 jeans..which are loose.. 
Left bicep: 12 in 
Right bicep: 12 in
Left forearm: 10 in
Right forearm: 10 1/2 in
Left thigh: 19 1/2 in
Right thigh: 19 1/2 in
Left calf: 15 in
Right calf: 15 in

_When do you guys suggest re-measuring these?  I was gonna do it maybe every 2 weeks?_

Stomach was fine today..I think it was all the broccoli I had with dinner the night before. Don't think it was the creatine because I only took 1.5g less today..but that may have did it.

I called up BSN to see what the deal with the No-Xplode was...cause I wasn't feelin anything, even after upping my scoops to 2. He told me, "I'm 230# and I go nuts when I take that much and you being 130# should definitely be feeling something."   bah...hopefully it will start workin...don't really want to go more than 2 scoops.  He suggested maybe having a protein shake 30mins before I take it.  I already plan on doing this come Leg/Ab day.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 4, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [however, what do you think if I take the No-Xplode ~45mins b4 I w/o then right b4 I workout I have 1 scoop of WHEY with skim....then after my w/o I take the Cellmass....~25mins later have the other scoop of WHEY with skim and a banana?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



But does the whey and skim contain carbs? I don't think so.  

How about the NO an hour before on an empty stomach and then some complex carbs 15-30 minutes later?


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 4, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> How about the NO an hour before on an empty stomach and then some complex carbs 15-30 minutes later?



Sounds good...I'll eat the oatmeal I usually have with my 9pm snack at this time instead.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 5, 2006)

Jan. 5, 2006 
Today's Cardio

Treadmill....stopped once I got to 400 cal burned
- speed 4mph
- walk 3mins
- then a mix of incline for 2mins/run @ 6mph for 2mins

_Time: ~ 30mins_

- No Family Guy today, so I was stuck watching an infomercial for The Total Gym.  Any of you ever use it?  I was just laughing at Chuck Norris the whole time....lol thinking about his days on Walker Texas Ranger.

- Since I am bulking, I figured I should cut back on the cardio a little bit.  Burning ~550 cal every time I do it seems a little too much...especially if I don't hit my total calorie goal for the day.

*What do you guys think about cardio and bulking?*

I will be back later with my dinner and day totals.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 5, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> *What do you guys think about cardio and bulking?*



I think one should still do cardio during a bulk. Keep the frequency low( once or twice a week) and personally, I keep the sessions short, 20 minutes or less, but with high intensity.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 5, 2006)

Went with some friends for dinner at Ruby Tuesdays tonight....

-I stayed true to my diet and got the chicken wrap with *no cheese or ranch dressing* on it and some water ....calories-protein-carbs-and fat were listed for me meal on the back of the menu.

With the cheese and ranch on it the totals were _470-25-25-15.._

-I figured not having the cheese and ranch would bring the fat total down as well as the calories...by at least 70...so that is what I worked with.

*My totals for today: 2013cal - 202p - 200c - ~45f*

May be +/- 150 cal because the dinner thru me off...but it's close.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I think one should still do cardio during a bulk. Keep the frequency low( once or twice a week) and personally, I keep the sessions short, 20 minutes or less, but with high intensity.



I agree.  Once I get on the scale I will re-adjust my diet/cardio based on what it tells me.  Before I drop calories I will cut some cardio out.

Haven't been getting a lot of sleep lately..hard to fall asleep.. waken up every hour and sometimes with my shirt soaked in sweat....sis is visiting from NY and she likes the house warm..so hopefully that is the problem and will go away when she does....


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 6, 2006)

Jan. 06, 2006
Leg/Ab Day

*Legs/Abs* 
Deadlifts 3x8 / Squats 3x8 
Leg Extensions 3x8-12 
Leg Curls 3x8-12 
Calf Raises 3x10-12 

_w/o time: 60mins_

- Workout went very well today...finally got some sleep .

-  I did some different stuff with the Ball today for my ab exercises and I know it worked well cause I really felt my abs working throughout the routine.

- Deadlifts were @ 115#...if not for lousy grip I could have lifted more..
- Leg extensions and curls I lowered the weight from 105# to 80# to work on form and also complete more reps  .
- Calf raises remained the same.

*Had 1/2 my protein shake and oatmeal 30 mins prior to taking the Xplode..BSN guy suggested doing that...if that doesn't work...which I don't think it did...I will do as you suggested Egoatdoor, and take the Xplode first then the shake..

Will be back later to post my dinner and day totals as usual.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 6, 2006)

_Dinner consisted of:_
- little over 4oz of left over chicken breast
- tsp of olive oil
- packet of plain oatmeal 
- ~24 oz of water
- multi vitamin
- thru in a zone bar for more calories..

*Today's Totals: 2225cal - 225p - 221c - 49f*

- I ate about every 2hrs today...kind of felt like all I was doing was eating..

- I decided to have another zone bar with dinner because when I added everything up, with the bar not included, it was almost 200 cal below 2000...plus, if you do the macros they come out almost exactly 40% 40% 20% with it  ..which is what I'm aiming for here. 

Tomorrow is cardio again...I'll try and only burn ~350cal or keep it under 35mins..whatever comes first.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would eat something 1.5-2hrs. before lifting.   Try protien powder mixed w/low carb yogurt and 2 pieces of toast/english muffin w/ honey and PB or Oatmeal mixed w/PB and protien powder.  Point being have a meal with some carbs, protien and fat.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 6, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Jan. 06, 2006
> Leg/Ab Day
> 
> *Legs/Abs*
> ...


Squat for 3sets and deads for 3sets maybe too much.  Try doing your pullday first and add deads to this day.  So it will be
Pull
Push
Legs
Push


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 7, 2006)

Jan. 07, 2006
Light Cardio

*Treadmill*
- 350 cal burned
- speed 4mph
- walk 3mins
- then incline for 2mins

_w/o time: ~30mins_

- Time on the treadmill felt much shorter, but the workout was just as good. 

- I cut back the time for fear it might be hindering my progress with my bulk...I will know tomorrow for sure.



			
				Grant_73 said:
			
		

> I would eat something 1.5-2hrs. before lifting. Try protien powder mixed w/low carb yogurt and 2 pieces of toast/english muffin w/ honey and PB or Oatmeal mixed w/PB and protien powder. Point being have a meal with some carbs, protien and fat.



I'm not sure if I can do ~2hrs before hand, but I will give the oatmeal w/pb and whey a try at least ~45min before hand.  



			
				Grant_73 said:
			
		

> Squat for 3sets and deads for 3sets maybe too much. Try doing your pullday first and add deads to this day. So it will be
> Pull
> Push
> Legs
> Push



I do the deads this day only because I do the stiff-legged kind...it's not a problem for me to do them both on the same day, but I will look into your setup when I go to switch things up in about a week  .

- Be back later with dinner and day totals..


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 7, 2006)

_Tonight's Dinner:_
- 2.5 oz chicken  
- oatmeal
- salad
- fish oil
- 24oz water

*Today's Totals: 2048cal - 217p - 199.5c - 40.5f*

Got over 2000cal so I'm pretty happy about that.   

Bought some more supplements today:
- bottle of L-Carnitine
- bottle with L- Arginine and L- Ornithine in it

- The Arg and Orn says to take 4 pill daily...is taking all 4 before going to bed ok?

Will take the L- Carnitine before I workout and the Arginine and Ornithine before bed...hopefully these will help me...also looking to pick up some casein protein to go with my before bed meal.
Tomorrow is Push day and the day my sis goes back to NY  ....can't wait... lol na im   I'll miss her, only reason I'm happy is because I like the house cold..especially at night, and she likes it warm...at night...so hopefully with her leaving the temp will go back to my liking. ​


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2006)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 7, 2006)

Grant_73 said:
			
		

> I would eat something 1.5-2hrs. before lifting.   Try protien powder mixed w/low carb yogurt and 2 pieces of toast/english muffin w/ honey and PB or Oatmeal mixed w/PB and protien powder.  Point being have a meal with some carbs, protien and fat.



Grant, I would disagree about having fat in a pre workout meal. I have read that fats are best taken during recovery phases and those timeframes hours away from a workout. Therefore, they should NOT be taken immediately pre and post workout. The body needs predominately carbohydrates before a workout, with some protein acceptable, though in my personal case, it is all carbs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 7, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> also looking to pick up some casein protein to go with my before bed meal.



Real good idea.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

*Jan. 08, 2006*
Push Day

Push
Military Press 3X8 / Bench Press 3x8  
Incline DB Press 3x8 
Inclined Flys 2x10 
Lateral Raises 3x10 
Skullcrushers 3x10 

*w/o time: 45mins*

Today's workout didn't go as well as I planned.  I was hoping to be able to do more reps/lift heavier weights today, but I just wasn't feeling it...Xplode making me feel kind of weak....so far.. 

As far as the scale goes, well...

*Last Sunday:*
*Weight = 133#*

*One Week Later:*
*Weight = 133.2#*

_I've got a couple of questions.._
* - Is this a good amount to have gone up?
- How much weight should I be going up each week, two weeks...?
- Lower cardio even more?
- To soon to up my calories?
- Or should I just continue my diet the way I have for one more week?*

On a side note -  I know the bf reader on my scale is most likely wrong...says 10%...but wouldn't I still be able to track my bf with it by seeing if the number it's giving me goes up or down?...even though that number may be wrong, as long as it consistently gives me that same number it should work right?  That way if it goes up I know I'm putting on fat and if it goes down I'm losing bf....  

I'm not upset by this number because at least I didn't lose weight.  Also I could have swore I read some where that I only want to be going up like 1# a week to make sure I'm gaining muscle and not fat...right?  



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work.



Will do sir.  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Real good idea.



 

I will eat my usual and report back later with dinner and day totals.

p.s. - Anyone know how to hyperlink the my journal URL in my signature so it looks like this My Journal and not like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58451


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2006)

FrankTheTank's Journal


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 8, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Grant, I would disagree about having fat in a pre workout meal. I have read that fats are best taken during recovery phases and those timeframes hours away from a workout. Therefore, they should NOT be taken immediately pre and post workout. The body needs predominately carbohydrates before a workout, with some protein acceptable, though in my personal case, it is all carbs.


I might try to eliminate the pre-workout to see how I feel.   I usually feel fine have a tbs. PB or other kind of nutbutter pre-workout.  Maybe because I don't  workout until 1.5-2hrs after my pre-workout meal.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 8, 2006)

I do the deads this day only because I do the stiff-legged kind...it's not a problem for me to do them both on the same day, but I will look into your setup when I go to switch things up in about a week  .

- Be back later with dinner and day totals..
If you are doing SLDL then that is fine.   Have you tried SLDL with dumbbells?  I think they hit the hams better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

OK wait I'm confused....your bulking or cutting?

Your diet def needs some revamping....not the best choice of meal placements and stuff but thats just my opinion.  Also...you like what 140lbs right now just eat what ever your little heart desires if your bulking....take in the pastas the meats the potatoes and anythign you damn near feel like eating!  Cheese....mmmmm.....ranch sauce on the chicken wrap damn straight!  

But now that is just me and I was never keen on staying lean and always wanted that I'm thick as hell look.  I was to in your shoes a few years back....went from 250lbs to 150lbs in under a year with no weights and just looked like shit.  Then I started working out and just eating like a damn animal....and yes I'm the same height as you 5'6".  I am currently like 205 right now though and cutting.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

Had to bring my sis to the airport, so kind of had to have a quick/sucky dinner..

- 1 tbsp pb
- zone bar... 
- 12oz water

_*Today's Totals: 2068cal - 204p - 199.5c - 50.5f*_

I know tonight's dinner sucked, but tomorrow's will be better trust me....planning on some chicken with vegetables/salad and some tasty yams!  

- Anyone subscribe to Muscle & Fitness Magazine or buy it at the store?  In the Feb 06 issue, there's an interesting routine in there for those looking to bulk...involves routines which feature progressively higher sets and reps as the program moves along each week.  Don't feel like typing it all up, but when I get my scanner working, maybe I'll post it.  I was thinking about maybe starting it tomorrow, but wasn't sure...still not.  



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> FrankTheTank's Journal



Still can't do it...I'm a dumbass when it comes to computer stuff...even though I bet this is easy as hell to do...when I try to put it in, it is still giving me the URL tag instead of FrankTheTank's Journal.



			
				Grant_73 said:
			
		

> If you are doing SLDL then that is fine. Have you tried SLDL with dumbbells? I think they hit the hams better.



Never tried with DBs yet, but will definitely give it a shot.  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> OK wait I'm confused....your bulking or cutting?
> 
> Your diet def needs some revamping....not the best choice of meal placements and stuff but thats just my opinion. Also...you like what 140lbs right now just eat what ever your little heart desires if your bulking....take in the pastas the meats the potatoes and anything you damn near feel like eating! Cheese....mmmmm.....ranch sauce on the chicken wrap damn straight!
> 
> But now that is just me and I was never keen on staying lean and always wanted that I'm thick as hell look. I was to in your shoes a few years back....went from 250lbs to 150lbs in under a year with no weights and just looked like shit. Then I started working out and just eating like a damn animal....and yes I'm the same height as you 5'6". I am currently like 205 right now though and cutting.



I'm trying to eat as clean as possible now, that way when it comes time to cut I won't have that much excess fat to worry about...and seeing how I was really fat before, I'd hate to have to do it all over again because I ate the wrong things.  My metabolism sucks ass .  Next Friday however, I was thinking of having my 200g of protein as usual, but for the rest of my calories I was gonna have about 7 of those Little Debbie Oatmeal Cream Cookies to get my 2000 cal....been forever since I had a cheat meal or day...what you think?......to much at once?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
School starts again tomorrow  ....actually this semester should be easier and more interesting...one of my classes is a nutrition class and the other a diet/exercise class.  Maybe I'll finally learn what to eat ......Good thing is, class tomorrow starts at 6:30pm so it won't interfere with my workout, which is pull day again...if I don't switch it up to the magazine routine.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

I still think your diet needs some work and you are still young but I see what you mean about your metabolsim.  If it is really that bad I would keep the cals just above maint. and re arrange where your foods are during the day.

As for cheats....thats a bad idea for what you have in mind.  Eat your normal cals and maybe throw in a cheat meal but don't just eat your protein then et cakes all day.  That just isn't good for ya bud.  Stick to a clean diet and have one cheat meal.  Now once your metabolism increases and you can afford the extra cals without putting on to muchw eight they you can add like a cheat day every once in a while but for now keep ti to a meal and thats it.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I still think your diet needs some work and you are still young but I see what you mean about your metabolism.  If it is really that bad I would keep the cals just above maint. and re arrange where your foods are during the day.



Ya I plan on keeping my cals just above maintenance for at least another week to see if there is any change.  How should I have my foods arranged? 



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Stick to a clean diet and have one cheat meal.  Now once your metabolism increases and you can afford the extra cals without putting on to much weight they you can add like a cheat day every once in a while but for now keep ti to a meal and thats it.



So on a cheat meal day...have my normal meals, with a 'cheat meal' thrown in the mix?  And by cheat meal you only mean one oatmeal cream cookie thing...don't you?   

btw: besides the zone bar...are the foods I'm eating decent?...sure feels like I'm eating healthy lol


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Today's workout didn't go as well as I planned.  I was hoping to be able to do more reps/lift heavier weights today, but I just wasn't feeling it...Xplode making me feel kind of weak....so far..


  Listen to your body. This isn't working, so I would suggest you drop it. I have never taken this product, but I did look at the label instructions on a website. It says take it 30-45 minutes before the workout on an empty stomach and do not eat anything within an hour of taking this. This conflicts with one of basic principles of nutrition which is getting carbs into your body before the workout so you have the energy to make the most of your workout. The NO has only 9 grams of carbs!! It is also in liquid. Personally, my intestinal system cannot tolerate alot of liquid before a workout and it seems that you may be the same way. I suggest dropping the NO and taking in a small carb meal with 50-75 grams of carbs.


> As far as the scale goes, well...
> 
> *Last Sunday:*
> *Weight = 133#*
> ...


*

A general rule of thumb for a natural (non steroid using) trainer is about 1/2 pound  to one pound a week. Anything higher, especially for your bodytype, could be a sign of too much fat going on also.

Your goal is to gain 12-17 pounds in 4 months, which is 16 weeks. That is 1 pound a week at the top end, 3/4 of a pound at the low end, which seems OK.




			- Lower cardio even more?
- To soon to up my calories?
- Or should I just continue my diet the way I have for one more week?
		
Click to expand...


One week may be too soon to see a real trend. But if you want, lower the cardio or increase the calories by 50 a day and see what happens. Only by trial and error will you learn long term what works and what does not work for you.

But whatever you do, it is YOUR DECISION. We can all offer our opinions, but it is up to you to decide what you think is best, so make decisions and then stick to them.*


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

Jan. 09, 2006
Updated Routine....

This is the first week of my new routine which I will be changing every week for the next month:

*Monday - Back/Biceps/Shoulders*
- BB Rows 4x8-10
- WG Pull-ups 4x8-10
- DB pullovers 4x8-10
- WG Pull-downs 4x8-10
- Incline Dumbbell Curls 4x8-10
- Seated DB Hammer Curls 4x8-10
- Seated Concentration Curls 4x8-10
- Arnold Presses 4x8-10
- DB side laterals 4x8-10
- DB seated rear laterals 4x8-10
- DB shrugs 4x8-10

*Wednesday - Legs/Abs*
- DB Squats 4x8-10
- DB Romanian DLFS 4x8-10
- Calf Raises 4x8-10
- Hanging Leg raises 4x8-10
- Lying Leg raises 4x8-10
- Misc. Ball exercises

*Thursday - Chest/Triceps/Forearms*
- Incline BB Presses 4x8-10
- Flat BB presses 4x8-10
- Decline BB presses 4x8-10
- DB Flyes 4x8-10
- Incline French Presses 4x8-10 
- Skullcrushers 4x8-10 
- Weighted Dips 4x8-10 
- Reverse-grip wrist curls with BB 4x8-10 
- Underhanded wrist curls with BB 4x8-10 

*Saturday - Back/Biceps/Shoulders*
- BB Rows 4x8-10
- WG Pull-ups 4x8-10
- DB pullovers 4x8-10
- WG Pull-downs 4x8-10
- Incline Dumbbell Curls 4x8-10
- Seated DB Hammer Curls 4x8-10
- Seated Concentration Curls 4x8-10
- Arnold Presses 4x8-10
- DB side laterals 4x8-10
- DB seated rear laterals 4x8-10
- DB shrugs 4x8-10

4 sets may be a little much..might drop it to 3 for each exercise, but I do want to shock my body, and the plan for next week is to have 3X6-8 so I think I can manage 4X8-10 for one week...did this to change up some of my exercises as well as rearrange them for school.

Will be back in about 45 mins - 1hr when I'm done with Monday's portion of this new w/o.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 9, 2006)

You should be working back before bis not the other way around.  If you want to change each week then change the order of back and bi exercises but never put bis before back.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

Just finished 1st day of my new routine.....it was awesome! ....felt great doing it and really got a good pump going on each exercise..still got it too.

_*w/o time: 70mins*_



			
				Grant_73 said:
			
		

> You should be working back before bis not the other way around.  If you want to change each week then change the order of back and bi exercises but never put bis before back.



Did as you suggested, and did back before biceps.  went very well.

Will be back later tonight with some macro numbers.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

Tonight's Dinner
- 4oz chicken breast
- 4oz sweet potato
- salad
- tsp of olive oil
- 24oz water

<Glad to be back on track with dinner after last night's quick fix... 

_*Today's Totals: 2088cal - 205p - 209c - 48f*_

<Was almost dead on with my macros today...+/- about 3 ain't bad.   

Everything was going good today until I went to my first class of the semester...topics in film....understanding documentaries... According to the syllabus we won't be watching a movie made past the year 1940....so I guess I'll just have to suck it up and deal with it for the next....15 weeks... .

Tomorrow I got my Nutrition class at 9am...so I will do my cardio when I return.

Edit:  Almost forgot..got a call from Bally's Total Fitness about an application I filled out there 2 days ago...looks like I got an interview with them tomorrow at 2pm..so hopefully I'll be makin some money and liftin for free very soon...


----------



## Du (Jan 9, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Tonight's Dinner
> - 4oz chicken breast
> - 4oz sweet potato
> - salad
> ...


 
Which school are you at?


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

It's called Oakland Community College...in the next town over from me..about 5 mins away.  I'm there until August, then I will be transferring to Oakland University in September.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 9, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> Jan. 09, 2006
> Updated Routine....
> 
> This is the first week of my new routine which I will be changing every week for the next month:
> ...



Is this the Muscle and Fitness routine you asked about?

I went to two different places today and NEITHER had the magazine ( boy, has that company gone downhill since it was sold). Anyway, I went on their website and it said the January issue had a 4 week "Get Big" program....is this it?

It seems like alot of volume, but go for it and see how it feels and how you do. As you said, its only one week. Make sure you get enough sleep and keep the calories up. You are going to expend alot of calories and energy in the gym, so if you don't eat enough, you won't gain the weight you want. Good luck.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 10, 2006)

Jan. 10, 2006
Cardio

Well, I decided to do my cardio before going to my 9am class...so I got up at 7 and did ~30mins of it then.  

Besides not having the book to follow along yet....my nutrition class went very well today.  Thanks to this site I already knew almost everything she talked about.  ...so I'm definitely looking forward to going to it.




			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Is this the Muscle and Fitness routine you asked about?
> 
> I went to two different places today and NEITHER had the magazine ( boy, has that company gone downhill since it was sold). Anyway, I went on their website and it said the January issue had a 4 week "Get Big" program....is this it?



Na..I decided to go with this routine instead.....My Current Routine....I think I will still give the 'Get Big' program in the M&F a shot down the line though...maybe after this one if I am not where I wanna be.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> It seems like alot of volume, but go for it and see how it feels and how you do. As you said, its only one week. Make sure you get enough sleep and keep the calories up. You are going to expend alot of calories and energy in the gym, so if you don't eat enough, you won't gain the weight you want. Good luck.



Ya I'm ready for the volume...should be a nice change of pace for me....I liked the first day of it very much. 

Will be back later with dinner and today's totals as usual.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 10, 2006)

_Back with Dinner:_
- 4.5oz lean beef sirloin
- 2 pieces *white bread*.....had no wheat or whole grain around..and wanted to eat it with bread...so....I made do... 
- 1 cup brown rice
- salad
- 24oz water

<Although I felt guilty for having the white bread...I gotta say...it was one of the most satisfying dinners I've had in awhile.. 

*Today's Totals: 2274cal - 219p - 210c - 60f*

<Calories were a littler higher than usual today cause I kind of helped myself to a little more pb than I should have.  ....so that explains why the fat is also high.  

<Good news!!  After the interview with the guy at Bally's was over he told me me I had the job and would start next Thursday!  .....He wants me to work in the store they have there selling supplements and smoothies...bah guess it's better than picking up towels, plus I get commission for this.   

<Tomorrow is my Leg/Ab day...maybe I'll actually be able to get some sleep tonight so I won't be so tired come morning...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 11, 2006)

_Jan. 11, 2006_
Leg/Ab Day

*Wednesday *
- DB Squats 4x8-10 @ 30#
- BB Romanian DLFS 4x8-10 @ 90#
- Calf Raises 4x8-10 @ 90#
- Leg extensions 4x8-10 @ 80#
- Lying Leg raises 4x8-10
- Misc. Ball exercises (jackknifes, crunches, etc.)

*w/o time: ~45mins*

< Worked mostly on my form today..hence the lower #.  Again, really felt the ab exercises today, must be because I am doing them right now... 

< Lol got my next class at 2pm today...bowling... should be fun..my friend also signed up for it, so at least it won't be boring.... 

< Finally slept better last night!!  ...only woke up once during the night to take a piss....but before that I had gotten a solid 5hrs of sleep lol then got another 5hrs after the piss.... 

I will be back later to post today's dinner and grand totals...ciao for now.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 11, 2006)

Had almost the same dinner as last night, but with different bread....
- 4oz sirloin
- salad
- whole grain/wheat bread  
- 24oz water

< No brown rice with dinner tonight...decided to add 1/2 cup of oats to my before bed shake...the wheat bread had much better stats than the white bread I had with my burger last night....but...I gotta get back to eating my chicken...this fat in the sirloin is killing my macros... 

_*Today's Totals: 2043cal - 212p - 184c - 51f*_

< I called my doctor today...just to see if my using the creatine was ok...well, she pretty much had no idea what I was talking about.  She said, "Hmm creatine, well it's a protein supplement, so to much protein may hurt your kidneys in rare cases, so as long as you don't exceed the recommended dosage I think you should be fine."   bah...I'm not sure if my doc not knowing this is very funny...seeing how she's the same one checking my balls   

< Oh well, whatever, I will continue to use the creatine and maybe see it work before the container is used up..... ....cya tomorrow with my chest/triceps/forearm workout.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 11, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> I gotta get back to eating my chicken...this fat in the sirloin is killing my macros...
> 
> _*Today's Totals: 2043cal - 212p - 184c - 51f*_



Don't worry too much about the "fat" in the red meat. Red meat has creatine and amino acids that you need with this high volume program you are doing.


> < I called my doctor today...just to see if my using the creatine was ok...well, she pretty much had no idea what I was talking about.  She said, "Hmm creatine, well it's a protein supplement, so to much protein may hurt your kidneys in rare cases, so as long as you don't exceed the recommended dosage I think you should be fine."   bah...I'm not sure if my doc not knowing this is very funny...seeing how she's the same one checking my balls


 That is so funny. Most of the public, including doctors, are clueless about creatine. Next time you see her, have some fun and give her an article on creatine.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 12, 2006)

_Jan. 12, 2006_
*Chest/Triceps/Forearms*

Thursday
- Incline BB Presses 4x8-10 @ 95#
- Flat BB presses 4x8-10 @ 95#
- Decline DB presses 4x8-10 @ 20#
- DB Flys 4x8-10 @ 20#
- Incline French Presses 4x8-10 @ 45#
- Behind back with DB 4x8-10 @ 30#
- Weighted Dips 4x8-10 @ BW
- Reverse-grip wrist curls with BB 4x8-10 @ BB
- Underhanded wrist curls with BB 4x8-10 @ BB

*w/o time: ~65mins*

< Well, I think the workout went very, got a nice pump going and was really feeling my muscles stretch.....it was my first time doing the inclined bb press, and I think I may have gone with to much # for my first time cause my other presses really suffered.....but I still felt as though they got throughly worked...  

< That was my first time doing the forearms exercises and boy was I feeling them...was kind of hard for me to get the 4 sets   ..but I still managed...  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> That is so funny. Most of the public, including doctors, are clueless about creatine. Next time you see her, have some fun and give her an article on creatine.



Ya, I am gonna let her know what's up...kind of sad that she thought it was a protein supplement, but I guess it's not her fault,...so..can't blame her too much....(she should have been honest and said I'm not sure what that is though...instead of giving me false info).  

I've got some shit to do today..get my books   ...go to Bally's etc...so I will be back a little later with my dinner and day totals..


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 12, 2006)

_Tonight's Dinner:_
- 2 pieces of white fish
- 1/2 cup of green peas
- 1/2 cup brown rice
- 24oz water

< Changed things up tonight and went with fish.  Tasted pretty good considering I had it plain with no kind of dressing or salt added.   

*Today's Totals: 2104cal - 212.5p - 201c - 50f*

< Macros pretty good except for the fat...I know it was because of the fish for dinner, but also because I added another tbsp of crunchy pb  

< Tomorrow I am going to a party up at UofM and I know there will be alcohol, and I know I will probably end up drinking it....the plan is to only drink until I am drunk  ...that way even though I shouldn't be drinking, at least I won't be overdoing it.....hope it won't affect my weight when I get on the scale Sunday.....bah I think it probably will.... 

< I'd like to say I'm not gonna drink, but I know I will...but it has been awhile since I really 'cheated' with my diet, and I plan on having that Oatmeal Cream Cookie as soon as I wake up still!!

< The plan is to do some cardio tomorrow before I got to my class at 9am.  Hopefully if I eat my cookie before I do my cardio I will be able to burn most of it off...and maybe keep the burn going, by doing extra minutes on the treadmill, for the alcohol I will be having later that night......


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 12, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> _:
> 
> < Tomorrow I am going to a party up at UofM and I know there will be alcohol, and I know I will probably end up drinking it....the plan is to only drink until I am drunk  ...that way even though I shouldn't be drinking, at least I won't be overdoing it.....hope it won't affect my weight when I get on the scale Sunday.....bah I think it probably will....
> 
> ...


_


Drinking "until you are drunk" is not a good idea. But I am not saying that you should not drink at all. A better way is to say I will have two drinks( maybe two beers???), then its soda or water after that. This way you get your alcohol "fix" or "cheat" without going overboard.

Getting drunk will undo days of what you have done in the gym. Why????? You're smarter and more disciplined than that. _


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 13, 2006)

Jan. 13, 2006
Cardio

< Did my daily _30mins_ of cardio before I went to school today, so hopefully tonight's party won't hurt me to bad...or the '2'   ......oatmeal cream cookies I had before the cardio.. ....there not 'that' bad only 170cal for 1.....I won't be having anything like that again anytime soon, so I think I'll be ok.  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Drinking "until you are drunk" is not a good idea. But I am not saying that you should not drink at all. A better way is to say I will have two drinks( maybe two beers???), then its soda or water after that. This way you get your alcohol "fix" or "cheat" without going overboard.
> 
> Getting drunk will undo days of what you have done in the gym. Why????? You're smarter and more disciplined than that.



< Well, the good thing about being as small as I am, is that when it comes to drinking I'm a light weight....takes me about 2 beers to get drunk lol so I guess I won't have a problem only having to drink 2...... 

< But, I may not even go now, my gf called and wants to hangout as well...if she doesn't have to work...so I might just chill with her where I know I won't be doing any drinking....but not sure yet.   

< I won't be back later to post my dinner or day totals, so I'll just post tomorrow's workout when I finish....


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2006)

Drink till you pass out. Youre young, live it up. You may regret it in the future if you don't.

Nights you cant remember with friends you cant forget.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope you read this in time.  Drink Pedalyte in the morning.  It will replace lost fluids and electrolytes.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 14, 2006)

*Jan. 14, 2006*
_Week #2 of new routine_

Here's how this week is gonna shape up:

**All exercises will be done 3x6...with slightly heavier weights...*

*Monday - Legs/Abs  *
- BB Squats @ 100#
- SLD with BB @ 85#
- Calf Raises @ 100#
- Leg extensions 4x8-10 @ 80#
- Lying Leg raises 4x8-10
- Declined Bench sit-ups with plate @ 25#
- Misc. Ball exercises (jackknifes, crunches, etc.)

*Wednesday - Chest/Triceps/Forearms*
- Decline DB presses @ 35#
- Flat DB presses @ 35#
- Incline DB presses @ 35#
- Incline DB flyes @ 22#
- Wieder Press downs @ 4 strings
- Reverse Grip press downs @ 4 strings
- Weighted Dips @ BW
- Reverse-grip wrist curls with DB @ 20#
- Underhanded wrist curls with DB @ 20#

*Thursday - Back/Biceps/Shoulders* 
- BB Rows 4x8-10 @ 70#
- WG Pull-ups 4x8-10 
- DB pullovers 4x8-10 @ 25#
- WG Pull-downs 4x8-10 @ 4 strings
- Standing DB curls @ 20#
- BB curls @ 50#
- Standing DB Hammer curls @ 20#
- Seated Military Press @ 75#
- Standing Front DB raises @ 17#
- Standing DB side lateral raises @ 17#
- BB Shrugs @ 85#

*Sunday- Legs/Abs*
- BB Squats @ 100#
- SLD with BB @ 85#
- Calf Raises @ 100#
- Leg extensions 4x8-10 @ 80#
- Lying Leg raises 4x8-10
- Declined Bench sit-ups with plate @ 25#
- Misc. Ball exercises (jackknifes, crunches, etc.)

< This week's routine involves some different exercises and less sets/reps.  I will start it on Monday.

*Today*
_Back/Bicep/Shoulder_

*Saturday*
- BB Rows @ 70#
- WG Pull-ups @ BW
- DB pullovers @ 25#
- WG Pull-downs @ 4 strings
- Incline Dumbbell Curls @ 15#
- Seated DB Hammer Curls @ 15#
- Seated Concentration Curls @ 15-10#...had to drop some weight on last set  ....pathetic
- Arnold Presses @ 15#
- DB side laterals @ 15#
- DB seated rear laterals @ 10#....went with 10 to prevent swinging...
- DB shrugs @ 30#

*w/o time: 75mins*

< Today's workout went a little longer than the usual 45mins, but it felt great...skin was feelin extra tight and veins were bulgin.. 



			
				Grant_73 said:
			
		

> I hope you read this in time. Drink Pedalyte in the morning. It will replace lost fluids and electrolytes.



I decided to go see Munich with my g/f last night, instead of drinking it up...I regret it a little,only because the movie was soooo damn long ...but because I did this, the scale shouldn't give me a false reading come tomorrow morning when I weigh in...hoping I'm at least 134# with same bf %... 

< I can definitely feel my muscles working harder with this new routine.......I will take some new measurements next Sunday to see if there has been any change in my physique...thus far.

< Be back later with dinner and day totals.....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 14, 2006)

FranktheTank- said:
			
		

> - Incline Dumbbell Curls @ 15#
> - Seated DB Hammer Curls @ 15#
> - Seated Concentration Curls @ 15-10#...had to drop some weight on last set  ....pathetic



Don't be too ashamed. Your bis were fried. First you worked back ( bis often get some work here too), plus you did incline curls, which are much tougher than the standard seated curls.

You were also smart enough to drop the weight rather letting your ego get in the way.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 15, 2006)

*Jan. 15, 2006*
_No Cardio_...

Last Night's Dinner:
- Another 4oz. sirloin
- 2 slices whole/wheat bread
- salad
- 1/4 cup brown rice
- 24oz of water

< Had one sirloin leftover and the chicken was still frozen so I just finished it up..

_*Yesterday's Totals: ~2000cal - 201p -200c - 40f*_

Almost hit my macros perfectly last night.  ....I think taking out the other tbsp of pb really helped the fat to be where it should.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Don't be too ashamed. Your bis were fried. First you worked back ( bis often get some work here too), plus you did incline curls, which are much tougher than the standard seated curls.
> 
> You were also smart enough to drop the weight rather letting your ego get in the way.



 ya I definitely don't seem to have as much of an ego when it comes to lifting as I use too.  Before I thought hell, the more the I lift the bigger I'll get.....regardless if I have shitty form...but now that I am doing the exercises 'right'...with less weight....I feel like I am getting more of a workout than ever.   

The Weigh in.......
Last Sunday:
*133.2#*

This Sunday:
*133.2#.....* 

< Well, didn't gain any additional weight this week.  Soon as I saw that, I pretty much said screw today's cardio...I'm gonna increase my cals and go up to 2200 and start eating 'more' of the same.

< Is it possible to get bigger without putting on weight? lol hmm probably not...so I guess it would be pointless to take new measurements if I didn't gain any weight.... 

< Was out late last night, so didn't get a chance to post my macros...I'll be on time with my macros today, and post them after dinner.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 15, 2006)

*Dinner:*
- beef strips
- sweet potato...small
- spinach
- 24oz water
- olive oil

< Dinner I pretty much ate as much of the beef strips as I wanted seeing how they had no fat on them and was in need of some protein...

_*Today's Guesstimating Total's: ~3,000cal - 150-200p - 300+c - 70+f*_

< Today went _pretty bad_...I was kind of feeling bummed out about my weight not going up, and I felt I need the calories anyway,one day of not really giving a shit...to some extent....wasn't gonna kill me....I am trying to bulk here after all....

< Let's just say those oatmeal cake things...ya..they're gone.....and I don't mean in the trash...... 

< Had some other shit as well, but for the most part..I just ate a lot more of the stuff I already eat....ex: more pb, more oatmeal, more meat 

< It all caught up to me right after my before bed meal though.  I had my shake + 2 cups of oatmeal which pretty much made my stomach turnover....I felt sick and _threw up _after eating it........I didn't throw up a lot, only like one gag worth, so hopefully I kept down the protein shake I just took.... 

< I'm _done_ though.  No more eating like I did....felt like I got it out of my system and I can't even think about eatin shit like those oatmeal things probably ever....not worth the two bites that they end up being......I will start tomorrow with my new caloric goal of 2200 a day and new macros of 30% protein - 50% carbs - 20% fat... 

< Well, I guess the one '*good*' thing to having all the carbs I had today is that I will have plenty of energy for my 7am workout tomorrow morning with my new routine...


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

Good idea on increasing the calories. In the past I have been too paranoid about gaining too much fat while bulking, but I find that being too paranoid will just hinder gains. I've already said F'it to my lean bulk and decided to just bulk regularly and gain some fat. Cutting it later won't be hard.

You need to be careful when you are going to booze, since you aren't eating that many calories per day as it is. One light beer is about 100 calories (empty calories too), plus alcohol will hinder muscle gains by lowering testosterone. And recovering from hangovers can be a real bitch.

The bodyfat readers on electronic scales are notorious for being inaccurate, so don't put too much faith into that. Also, don't know if you've modified your diet to add carbs preworkout as suggested by another member, but I agree that this is a good idea. You don't want to rely too much on supplements. My preworkout meal usually consists of 1.5 cups of brown rice and 180g chicken breast. What you eat before you work out definitely impacts how well you lift in the gym. And taking a supplement on an empty stomach does not mean you need to wait until you are hungry to take it, just means to take it when the food you have eaten is completely out of the stomach (digested).. this will usually take about 20 minutes. So eat before you work out.

I also got Family Guy DVDs for Christmas! Seasons 1-3 baby. Still need to find the time to watch them all. Good luck with your bulk, Frank!


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 16, 2006)

*Jan. 16, 2006*
_Legs/Abs_

*Monday - Legs/Abs *
- BB Squats @ 100#
- SLD with BB @ 85#
- Calf Raises @ 100#
- Leg extensions @ 80#
- Lying Leg raises 
- Declined Bench sit-ups with plate @ 25#
- Misc. Ball exercises (jackknifes, crunches, etc.)

*w/o time: ~40mins*

< Had to get up a little early today...7am..for a meeting I had to get to for my new job at Bally's, so I made sure to get my workout in before I went...

< As I figured, I was pretty awake and ready to go today, maybe from all the carbs I had the day before...or the Xplode...either way it was great..and went by quick...will definitely up the weights next time I go to do the BB squats and SLDs...oh..I went on the scale today, just to see what kind of damage all that shit I had yesterday did.....up 4#   lol was 137#...lol I know it's just the carbs holding the water in me..but was little surprised to see it...not worried at all though...



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> Good idea on increasing the calories. In the past I have been too paranoid about gaining too much fat while bulking, but I find that being too paranoid will just hinder gains. I've already said F'it to my lean bulk and decided to just bulk regularly and gain some fat. Cutting it later won't be hard.



Hey Kent.  Thanks for stopping in.  ....I agree completely with you about cutting it later won't be hard.....I'm actually looking forward to having to 'lose weight' again...for some reason I think I'm just getting fat when I go to bulk...and the best part when it comes time to cut, is that I know how to do it right....last time I lost the weight I was losing more muscle than fat...definitely will try my hardest this time to not let that happen.... 



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> Also, don't know if you've modified your diet to add carbs preworkout as suggested by another member, but I agree that this is a good idea. You don't want to rely too much on supplements. My preworkout meal usually consists of 1.5 cups of brown rice and 180g chicken breast. What you eat before you work out definitely impacts how well you lift in the gym. And taking a supplement on an empty stomach does not mean you need to wait until you are hungry to take it, just means to take it when the food you have eaten is completely out of the stomach (digested).. this will usually take about 20 minutes. So eat before you work out.



Ya, I added more carbs to my pre-wo meal in hopes of having more energy and what not to workout with...I take the Xplode...then wait 20-30 mins and have my meal right before working out.. 



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> I also got Family Guy DVDs for Christmas! Seasons 1-3 baby. Still need to find the time to watch them all. Good luck with your bulk, Frank!



Ya, Family Guys are perfect for passing the time, when I have to hop on the treadmill....but not sure if I'll be doing as much cardio..lol...will definitely be using them when it comes time to cut......good luck with your workouts as well, don't forget to post them in your journal so you stay on track....I notice I am much more organized and on point when I write what I've done in this thing.   

< On a side note:  I didn't have time to have a pwo shake, so I had one at the Bally's I went to...I think it was 38g+ protein, skim milk, some other shit in it, but my question is they put 5g of creatine in it for me which is great cause I forgot that as well, but it was the monohydrate kind...and I'm currently taking cee....any difference?

< One more thing, hopefully someone reads this and can comment lol...when I am done bulking..probably beg of April or end of it, what should I do as far as cutting goes....since I started at 130#...should I try to get back to that, but this time hopefully I'll will have lost bf and kept the muscle? also, is it ok to use fat burning supplements such as lipo 6 when it comes time for me to cut? or is that not necessary in my case..?  

Will be back later to post my macros...even though I forgot to write down what I've eaten today...so not sure how accurate they will be...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 16, 2006)

_Dinner:_
- 4oz chicken breast
- 3.5oz sweet potato
- salad
- 1 tbsp olive oil
- 24oz water

< Great dinner tonight.   It felt very nutritious and filling... 

_*Today's Totals: 2219cal - 169p - 260c - 48f*_

< Very close with my new macro setup today....30-50-20...didn't think I needed all the protein I was consuming and had felt a little sluggish, so I think having 50% carbs instead of 40% should help me out.... 

Tomorrow is suppose to be cardio...not sure if I will do it...if I do, I will do it before my Nutrition class at 9am..


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As I figured, I was pretty awake and ready to go today, maybe from all the carbs I had the day before...or the Xplode...either way it was great..and went by quick...
> 
> Ya, I added more carbs to my pre-wo meal in hopes of having more energy and what not to workout with...I take the Xplode...then wait 20-30 mins and have my meal right before working out.. *


*

Good.  




			but my question is they put 5g of creatine in it for me which is great cause I forgot that as well, but it was the monohydrate kind...and I'm currently taking cee....any difference?
		
Click to expand...

 I am not an expert on CEE. I haven't tried it yet, but will be later this spring, but what I read and have heard, it seems to promote less bloating and water retention than creatine. Women in particular seem to like it for this reason.



			< One more thing, hopefully someone reads this and can comment lol...when I am done bulking..probably beg of April or end of it, what should I do as far as cutting goes....since I started at 130#...should I try to get back to that, but this time hopefully I'll will have lost bf and kept the muscle?
		
Click to expand...

 Its only January. I wouldn't worry about this yet. Stay in the present and focus on what you are doing and your present goals. Plus your answer may be based on where you are physique wise and how you feel when the bulk is done. The answer could be different if you finish at say 145 versus say 137.



			also, is it ok to use fat burning supplements such as lipo 6 when it comes time for me to cut? or is that not necessary in my case..? 

Click to expand...

. Again, its too soon to be thinking about this. Let's talk again in March or April.*


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 18, 2006)

_Last night's dinner:_
- 3oz chicken
- 1 tbsp olive oil
- 2oz whole wheat pasta
- 1/2 cup sauce
- salad
- 24oz water

< My first time trying ww pasta and I've gotta say I like it a lot....I wasn't sure if 2oz was gonna do anything for me, but it hit the spot.   

*Yesterday's Totals: 2237cal - 174p - 270.5c - 51f*

< New 30-50-20 split seems to be working out for me thus far...



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Let's talk again in March or April.



Agreed.  

< I didn't post dinner totals yesterday because I 'tried' to go to bed early....boy was I wrong... ...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 18, 2006)

*Jan. 18, 2006*
_Chest/Triceps/Forearm_

Wednesday
- Decline DB presses @ 25#
- Flat DB presses @ 35#
- Incline DB presses @ 30#
- Incline DB flyes @ 22#
- Wieder Press downs @ 4 strings
- Reverse Grip press downs @ 4 strings
- Weighted Dips @ BW
- Reverse-grip wrist curls with DB @ 20#
- Underhanded wrist curls with DB @ 20#

_*w/o time: 45mins*_

< Felt like complete shit when I woke up today.......workout was mediocre at best...got through everything, but my head was killin me, plus I had to take a huge shit right before working out, so ya this morning sucked.. 

< I still feel like I am going to pass out...not sure what the hell is wrong with me...but I'm thinking it has something to do with lack of sleep....I don't have any casein protein at the moment, so I am taking 2 cups of skim milk and 1.5g of L-Arginine before bed....might this be the cause?....it's weird cause sometimes I sleep...and other times I have a terrible night...

< Well, whatever it is I have got to go to class at 2pm, so I will be back after dinner to post my day and dinner totals...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 18, 2006)

_Tonight's Dinner:_ (didn't have time for lunch so added to dinner..)
- 2, 4oz sirloins
- 4 ww bread slices
- salad
- 24oz water
- 1 cup oatmeal
- 1 tbsp pb

< Dinner was alright, will try not to miss lunch anymore, cause I could barely eat all of dinner.. 

*Today's Totals: 2206cal - 175p - 259.5c - 52f*

< Ran late to my 2pm class cause I had to clean the snow off of my car and pick up my friend, then after class my friends and I went out to eat...(i didn't have anything as usual)...I was plannin on havin some lunch when I got home, but I had to shovel the driveway and by then, it was time for dinner.... 

< I am gonna go to bed food and supplement free tonight to see if I can get some sleep......feel extremely weak and tired, so I don't think that should be a problem...will post tomorrow's workout, which will be Back/Biceps/Shoulder soon as I'm done..


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 19, 2006)

*Jan. 19, 2006*
_Back/Bicep/Shoulder_

Thursday
- BB Rows @ 80#
- WG Pull-ups  
- DB pullovers @ 25#
- WG Pull-downs @ 4 strings
- Standing DB curls @ 20#
- BB curls @ 50#
- Standing DB Hammer curls @ 20#
- Seated Military Press @ 75#
- Standing Front DB raises @ 17#
- Standing DB side lateral raises @ 17#
- BB Shrugs @ 85#

*w/o time: ~45mins*

< Didn't take the No-Xplode before my workout....gonna try and maybe get off the supplements...including the creatine...I don't think they are helping me to much, and I don't think I need them... 

< Still felt like complete shit today, had to take a shit twice during my workout, so ya I was and still am not feeling very good.  Besides not feelin to hot, I still got the workout in.

I'll be back later with dinner and day totals....gonna see if I can take a nap or something...


----------



## KentDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn Frank, two shits during your workout? Hope you are feeling better today. By the way, how long have you been on the supps?


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 20, 2006)

*Jan. 20, 2006*
_Off-day_

< Not worth posting my dinner or day totals for yesterday seeing how I barely ate anything... 

< I was a wreck after my workout yesterday and pretty much slept the remainder of the day....I was able to get in a prewo and pwo shake though, but that was about all I ate...

< I just got back from court today, and he took off the points on my license, but upped the price by $5 for the ticket... 

< I plan on just resting again today, I've got until Sunday until I have to workout again, so hopefully I will be feeling a little better by then.  Not sure if I will post my totals today either, so far all I had was a bagel with cream cheese lol   ya not the best of things, and probably some soup later and that's it...if I have more I'll post it...



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> Damn Frank, two shits during your workout? Hope you are feeling better today. By the way, how long have you been on the supps?



Yup not one by two shits, right after another........stomach was messed up for the remainder of the workout after that...I've been taking the Xplode and Cellmass since 01/08/06, although I thought it's been longer, but I guess not...still I think I'm gonna stop with them at least for now and see how I do without them...they may just not be for me...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 22, 2006)

*Jan. 22, 2006*
_Legs/Abs_

*Sunday*
- Leg Extensions @ 80#
- Lying Leg Curls @ 80#
- Dumbbell Sumo Dead-lifts @ 40#
- Calf Raises @ 120#
- Ball exercises
- Decline Sit-ups w/ 25# plate
- Leg raises

*w/o time: ~60mins*

< Woke up feeling much better today, so was definitely ready to get to my workout this morning.   

< W/o went well, tried the sumo deads for the first time, was kind of weird, but I guess they were fine ...everything else was pretty much the same put 20# more onto the calf raises ...although I probably could have done that last week as well.... 

< Hopefully I will eat better today, overall my body feels a lot better, but my stomach is still kind of bothering me, so I'm hoping it will let me eat what I gotta eat today... 

ahhh almost forgot, today is the weekly weigh-in day...
Last Sunday:
*133.2#/10%bf*.....but I ate a lot of crap after I weighed in, so it was 137.2#/11%bf the next day....

This Sunday:
*135.2#/10%bf*.....so my bf went back to 10%(which I know is wrong...but it's a number to go by) and I'm at 135.2#...but is that 2# gained all fat?  

< I will be back later with dinner and day totals, as well as some new body measurements....


----------



## KentDog (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Frank, don't go too much by the scale in terms of BF%.. as I had said before, even though they are expensive, they are not very accurate.

Are you weighing yourself with consistant methods? I weigh myself not long after I wake up in the morning, just after using the bathroom (#1 & #2) and before eating breakfast, in my boxer briefs. Try to keep it consistant. If I weigh myself later in the day, I usually add on about 5 or so pounds, so that would not be the number to go by.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Are you weighing yourself with consistant methods?  Try to keep it consistant. If I weigh myself later in the day, I usually add on about 5 or so pounds, so that would not be the number to go by.



He's right. My weight can vary 3-5 pounds from first thing in the morning to the evening( after I have eaten several meals). I weight myself on Tuesday morning right before my first workout of the week, with just gym shorts and a tank top.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 23, 2006)

*Jan. 23, 2006*
_Chest/Triceps/Forearms_

*Monday*
- Flat DB @ 40#
- Incline DB @ 35#
- Decline DB Flyes @ 30#
- Decline DB @ 30#
- Skullcrushers @ 45#
- One-arm overhead dumbbell extensions @ 30#
- Two-arm overhead dumbbell extensions @ 30#
- Reverse-grip wrist curls with barbell @ bb
- Underhanded wrist curls with barbell @ bb

_*w/o time: ~65mins*_

< W/o went extremely well today ...my chest was really pumping after doing the db exercises, and my triceps feel just as worked..

< Switched to a new protein today, from gnc's whey to ON's Whey.  Tastes much better I think.

< I can't wait for this bulk to be over, I've been thinking about it a lot, and all I want to be is lean and sculpted, so I am looking forward to not having to eat as much...

*Took some updated measurements....everything is about the same except chest and waist....*
Chest: 37 in...._I probably measured wrong the 1st time, cause that's a 2in. increase... _Neck: 14 1/2 in
Waist: 31.5 in....._hmm was hoping this 'healthly' eating would prevent this # from going up.... _Left bicep: 12 in 
Right bicep: 12 in
Left forearm: 10 1/2 in
Right forearm: 10 1/2 in
Left thigh: 19 1/2 in
Right thigh: 19 1/2 in
Left calf: 15 in
Right calf: 15 in

< Kind of disappointed that none of the numbers I wanted to change did...bicep, neck, forearm, etc....maybe next time... 



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> Are you weighing yourself with consistant methods? I weigh myself not long after I wake up in the morning, just after using the bathroom (#1 & #2) and before eating breakfast, in my boxer briefs. Try to keep it consistant. If I weigh myself later in the day, I usually add on about 5 or so pounds, so that would not be the number to go by.





			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> He's right. My weight can vary 3-5 pounds from first thing in the morning to the evening( after I have eaten several meals). I weight myself on Tuesday morning right before my first workout of the week, with just gym shorts and a tank top.



I sure do guys.  I weigh myself every Sunday first thing in the morning, before I do anything else... 

Will be back later with dinner and day totals, if I have time (school), if not I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 27, 2006)

How many sets are you doing of each exercise.  It looks like one set.  There is an article an T-nation.com.  The article is Bulkup, Cutup.  I think you maybe interested.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Frank, long time no entry, hope everything is going ok. Let us know how the bulk is coming along.


----------



## FranktheTank (Mar 14, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Hey Frank, long time no entry, hope everything is going ok. Let us know how the bulk is coming along.



What up Kent?  Yup I've been gone a long time , been extremely busy with work (2 jobs) and school, so I haven't really had time to sit down and get on here, but I've still stuck with my routine.  I'm back though, and with a new goal, diet, and routine placed before me.   

*The bulk *
 I went from 130 to about 145 lbs.  I think a lot of it was fat, but I can't be sure. I think I gained it too fast.  But family says they don't see me as looking fat....or any difference in my appearance period  which I guess is good and bad lol.  The scale's reading of my bf % only went up 1-2%,so I'm not sure, but my waist line also went up by an inch, but pants feel the same.  

_*New Goal*_
To get extremely shredded for the summer....well if I could do it in 8 weeks that would be great, cause I'll be visiting old friends I haven't seen in years, but I'll see how it goes.  Not gonna use any fat burning supplements until I have/need to.  I think if I REALLY stick to my diet all the way and keep up the training I should be good to go.  

_*In short*_
I'm gonna follow the IRON guy's training thing on this site, and keep my diet real clean and try to cut out milk and sugar as much as possible.  Hopefully I will not have to lose to much weight to get my bf where I want it this time.  According to a chart I read, it said in order for a person my height/weight to get to 10% bf I would need to be about 120 lbs....but that is if all I did was lose weight and not lift as well, so I think I won't have to go that low...I hope.   

Keep checking back for those of you who read this cause I will be updating this at least 1x a week if not more on my quest to 10% or lower bf.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Frank, you sure you want to start cutting again so soon? Why not put on a couple more pounds in the spring then cut over the summer?


----------



## KentDog (Mar 16, 2006)

By the way, if you do decide to go through with the cut, I would recommend holding off on the fat burners until the very end if you really feel the need for them (although you really don't need them). Also, dropping the sugars would be best in my opinion at the end of the cut as well (for the last pesky couple of pounds).


----------



## FranktheTank (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok.  I'm trying to get back into this and keep up with my journal, so here is my plan for my cut:

*M*
- Cardio + Lift = -800 cal
*T*
- 500 cal
*W*
- Eat at Maintenance ~2000cal
*Th*
- Cardio + Lift = -800 cal
*Fri*
- Eat at Maintenance ~2000cal
*Sat*
- Cardio + Lift = -800 cal
*Sun*
- Cardio + Lift = -800 cal

I may switch up Mondays and Thursdays, but for the most part this is my plan.  

In total, I will be having a caloric deficit of about _*3,700*_ a week.  Which should result in a 1-2 lb weight loss per week.  I through in some maintenance days to keep compensate for the days where I restrict my cals and to keep my body guessing.   

*Diet *

Kind of goes by a day to day bases (chicken for tuna etc.), but some things remain constant.

Non-training days:

- Bkf - 600              26
- Tuna - 265           37.5
- Eggs - 428            36  
- Shk - 240              48
*Totals: 1533 cal    147.5 pro*

Workout Days    

- Pre - 490               22
- Pwo - 420              56
- Tuna - 265            37.5
- Shk - 240               48
*Totals: 1415 cal       163.5 pro*

Maintenance days
- 2000 cal
- pretty much eat more of the good stuff

I know my calories look low, but they are actually in the 1500-1700 range, I just took a sample day.  Plus I think I am adequately lifting and eating enough protein to spare my muscles from being broken down.  If I see that I am losing weight to fast, than of course I will adjust my diet accordingly.   



			
				KentDog said:
			
		

> By the way, if you do decide to go through with the cut, I would recommend holding off on the fat burners until the very end if you really feel the need for them (although you really don't need them). Also, dropping the sugars would be best in my opinion at the end of the cut as well (for the last pesky couple of pounds).



Sup Kent?  Ya I agree with ya completely.  I'm just gonna really work on my diet and not slack off.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Told the people at my work (Bally's Total Fitness) of my plans to get ripped in 7-8 weeks, and they said they would be more than willing to help me out.  So hopefully some free personal training sessions will come in handy.   

Peace for now, will be back later this week, mostly likely Sunday, with and update on my progress.


----------



## FranktheTank (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright, I didn't forget to post my weight last weekend, I just decided to not even bother.  I drank pretty hard the night before, so I knew it wouldn't even be worth checking.  

This Sunday _*I will weigh in*_. 

No more drinking for me....at least until I reach my goal.


----------



## FranktheTank (Apr 10, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> This Sunday _*I will weigh in*_.
> 
> No more drinking for me....at least until I reach my goal.



Well, I failed once again.  I wasn't going to go out this Saturday because of what happened the weekend before, but my friends convinced me otherwise.  I hadn't eaten badly all day, so I knew if I went I'd be drinking for sure, which I ended up doing  .  I thought that this might happen, so I weighed myself on Friday and was *143 lbs*, 2 lbs down from Sunday.  

I weighed myself the next morning after drinking, for kicks, and just as I thought, *147 lbs*... I didn't drink all that much, but I ended up eating a ton...I really got to get things straight.  I really want to look as good as possible come May, so no more slacking....seriously.


----------



## FranktheTank (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter Everyone.

Stuck to my diet all week and it seems to have paid off. 

 I weighed myself first thing this morning and was at *140.4 lbs.*  That's a total of *7 lbs* down from last Sunday.  No doubt most of it was water, but I'm still happy about it.  Looks like I'm headed in the right direction.   

*Diet Update*

*Non-training days:*
- Bkf - 340
- Pb/Yogurt - 280 
- Cheerios w/ raisins - 390
- Oatmeal - 220 
- Shk - 240
- Tuna - 265 
*Total: 1735 cal *

*Workout Days *
- Pre - 340 
- Pwo - 440 
- Pb/Yogurt - 280 
- Cheerios w/ raisins - 390
- Tuna - 265 
*Total: 1715 cal*

** Changed some things around in my diet. Mainly more carbs and less protein.  I tried to have my most carbohydrate dense meals earlier in the day that way I am not so hungry at night.  So far this has worked well. Monday through Thursday I follow this, then on Friday and Saturday I eat at Maintenance 1900-2000 cal. * 

Be back next Sunday for another update.  Have a safe Holiday.


----------

